

Are We Running Out of Food? - da01
http://mises.org/story/2958

======
davidw
Please, please, please, no mises.org links.

~~~
DenisM
I have actually enjoyed it. Author makes well-reasoned argument, no partisan
attacks, not obvious fallacies, no inflaming of passions. Well worth the read.

I personally suspect the food shortage story is very convenient PR to the oil
companies so there may be a connection there.

Over the long term there is going to be battle between old energy and new
energy. Old one is well entrenched with money and, ahem, connections. New one
has much better, greener, more humane PR story on its side and goodwill is an
enormous asset - ask Google. From this angle it makes sense attack new energy
where it hurts the most - undermine the message itself.

~~~
bigtoga
But what oh god what does that have to do with Hacker News?

